# Guitar of the Month 2.0 Archive [June 2013 to Present]



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2013)

*MAJ Meadows SF's KxK 7DC #11:* http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...our-ngd-mine-then-kill-yourself-56k-fail.html


----------



## crg123 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yess this is my favorite KXK to date. Congrats MAJ Meadows SF!


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 14, 2013)

yayyyyyyyyy well done


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty cool!


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 14, 2013)

congratz!


----------



## Yimmj (Jul 14, 2013)

I actually yelled at my computer 

"OH MY GOD"


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 14, 2013)

I voted for that RAN(it was unique as hell), but I'm definitely okay with this. 

It's a sexy beast.


----------



## narad (Jul 14, 2013)

Definitely my favorite KxK, and one of the few guitars where Pale Moon Ebony doesn't look out of place. Congrats!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats!! They were all fine guitars!


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 15, 2013)

Voted for the RAN 2, but it was a very incredibly hard decision.
congratulations


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## JPMike (Jul 15, 2013)

Gratz!!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 15, 2013)

Such a good combination of woods on this build Totally deserved to win!


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahw, not my Ran 

No, congratulations, well deserved!


----------



## Casper777 (Jul 15, 2013)

Fantastic guitar indeed


----------



## wilsky757 (Jul 15, 2013)

congrats those bobbins are sexy


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 15, 2013)

That fretboard paired with those bobbins is a win. It got my vote.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2013)

Geez guys I'm totally honored to have a GOTM. It was my first NGD since joining this site, and a pretty damn good one too! It's by far the most professional instrument I've ever handled and I am lucky to own it for sure. It is flawless, sounds flawless, and plays flawlessly. The handcrafted perfection Rob of KxK Guitars has is on a world class level and absolutely shows his passion for making guitars. He's a great guy to deal with too! (BUY HIS STUFF )

Anyone wondering about the neck, the pickups, the amount of sound, the quality of the fretwork, and even the recessed TOM: they are all perfect. I know everyone has their own tastes and that is why we have options, but nobody could ever pickup this guitar, look at it and play it, and not say "wow". 

Thanks to everyone who checked it out, commented, fapped, voted, and just enjoyed it. I really appreciate it and am humbled because of the other stunning guitars it was up against. I would own them all in an instant. Even the wrong handed Oni ! I'll try to get a sound clip up with my shitty TASCAM or something sometime soon. Until then it's back to wood shedding my riffs and chops!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Ahw, not my Ran
> 
> No, congratulations, well deserved!


 
Your RAN is otherworldy. Explorer shape + FF + full board inlay + dat top =


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome. KxK's really do have something cool going on with them. I would love to play one someday.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Your RAN is otherworldy. Explorer shape + FF + full board inlay + dat top =



Haha, thanks dude, it's a sweet guitar, but yours is beautiful as well, I wish I had that kind of money and significance to the guitar world to be able to afford such guitars


----------



## flexkill (Jul 15, 2013)

yay, my vote wins!!! Great guitar that one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 16, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Haha, thanks dude, it's a sweet guitar, but yours is beautiful as well, I wish I had that kind of money and significance to the guitar world to be able to afford such guitars


 
I hear you. I don't have any significance either, other than letting local bands profile my amps and borrow a few of my past ones. But considering the 3-4 ridiculous custom builds I am due within the next 1 1/2 years I need to put a break on massing a collection and get some actual recording gear and contribute something worth while!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 17, 2013)

KxK DCs are one of my favorite shapes these days, and this one with the ebony top is absolutely stunning.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 17, 2013)

Very little beats a pale moon ebony board.
I raise a glass to you my friend.


----------



## AlexeyKo (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Techdeath (Aug 13, 2013)

Sickkkkkk!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 14, 2013)

*Narad's Michihiro Masuda Acoustic:* http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/242376-ngd-acoustic-7-matsuda-content.html


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats narad!!! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/narad.html


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, excellent! That was probably the closest vote I've ever seen and 






Yo Narad, I'm really happy for you an I'mma let you finish, but Sheener had one of the greatest NGDs of all time! One of the greatest NGDs of all time! 


Err, well, yea dude, totally agree -- I'd kill for that RGA7. Anyway, thanks to everyone for checking it out, voting, whatnot. I don't know the history, but I imagine this is the first acoustic GotM here, and I'm quite honored that something without any djent capabilities whatsoever could win, especially in a Misha NGD month. I also imagine that it's more or less the first time Michi's name has popped up on the forums, but I don't think it'll be the last - the guy is really great to work with, and really open to new ideas and challenges. While he lives mostly in acoustic guitar world, he's branching out a bit and I think we'll be seeing some very outside-the-box creations from him over the years. Check him out! I'm currently trying to figure a way to get a second deposit going!

As to the guitar, still playing it as much if not more than all my electrics, and looking forward to doing some recordings at some point this year. Put up 4 guitars for sale this month, so it's presence has stirred up a little bit of a revolution in my house -- GAS almost (but not quite) cured!


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats Narad! You got the most impressive acoustic I've ever seen!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats all around! That is the tastiest acoustic I've seen in a long time!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't look at me when it's gone tomorrow. Because I'm not the only one who'd like to snag it  

Congratulations! I've been looking for a 7 string acoustic for ages.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 16, 2013)

Full disclosure: I voted for the RGA7. *HOWEVER*, it was like picking between two great lovers, knowing you could only marry one. The RGA7 won out for me personally because it was very nearly my dream guitar, a least aesthetically. The Matsudo is still _very much deserving_ of the GOTM title, though, absolutely. Congrats!


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm glad this won


----------



## unclejemima218 (Aug 16, 2013)

such a beautiful guitar. so.....beautiful...


----------



## GXPO (Aug 20, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. I've been able to say this in 3 threads now. Well done buddy!


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats Narad!! That acoustic is spectacular....totally beyond words. 

This guitar will need a whole chapter in the great SSO custom guitar coffee table book 

Shad


----------



## narad (Aug 26, 2013)

shadscbr said:


> Congrats Narad!! That acoustic is spectacular....totally beyond words.
> 
> This guitar will need a whole chapter in the great SSO custom guitar coffee table book
> 
> Shad



And though it was primarily Michi's idea for functional reasons, I probably wouldn't have been so keen to do the half-slotted headstock thing if I hadn't been immediately primed from your Artinger - NGD'd the same month I had to make that decision. Great NGDs inspiring more great NGDs.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't even know GoTM was back!  Regardless, I'm super happy to see that this guitar got the recognition it deserves! I'm still as blown away by it as the first time I saw that NGD pop up. Late congrats!


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful guitar. I'd (almost) kill for one.


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 26, 2013)

narad said:


> And though it was primarily Michi's idea for functional reasons, I probably wouldn't have been so keen to do the half-slotted headstock thing if I hadn't been immediately primed from your Artinger - NGD'd the same month I had to make that decision. Great NGDs inspiring more great NGDs.


 
Thanks!-that's so cool, NGD's and slotted headstocks FTW!!

Wait till you see my NGD that is the inspirational result of your Masuda 

Shad


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...axe-factory-oxc-headless-fanned-fret-7-a.html


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 16, 2013)

I knew it!, this guitar gives me so much GAS, i can't wait for the next run


----------



## XEN (Sep 16, 2013)

Major thumbs up from me, but I am a bit biased.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## mphsc (Sep 16, 2013)

that's so nice.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 16, 2013)

Such an awesome top.


----------



## swollenpickle (Sep 16, 2013)

Ohh so much Sweet Teets! LOL!


----------



## ForThisGift (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow. So that's pretty awesome.. I certainly feel like its a pretty special guitar. It's cool to see others agree.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol this may well just be the greatest post of all time


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 17, 2013)

^ Congrats, man!! Beautiful guitar!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## rifft (Nov 12, 2013)

Sick guitars!

Can I make a suggestion for this thread? I think it would be helpful if this thread consisted of only Max's GotM posts with a link to the individual NGD and GotM threads. That way when trying to look through the past GotMs, we don't have to sift through a bunch of "Sick guitars!" posts that could easily be in the individual threads.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thing of beauty!


----------



## Alikingravi (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice! Awesome!


----------

